# any of you old timers remember this?



## sinnemon

Trapping in the 80's


----------



## sinnemon




----------



## Nicodemus

Yes ma`am, I surely do. Good times.


----------



## sinnemon

So you know my dad!.....


----------



## sinnemon

I have lots of pics. and  clippings ill see if i can post!


----------



## Nicodemus

He looks familiar, and I went to some of the association meetins` back then, so I`m sure I saw him.


----------



## sinnemon




----------



## sinnemon




----------



## sinnemon




----------



## sinnemon




----------



## olcowman

sinnemon said:


>



Is that Tommy Key on the far left in that last pic?


----------



## sinnemon

Yes it sure is!


----------



## olcowman

sinnemon said:


> Yes it sure is!



LOL... I'm gonna print that... I'll probably see him tomorrow! He ain't looked that young and purty in many moons... unless of course if you ask him and he'd strongly disagree. Thank you for sharing. I absolutely love the outfitted vw and trapper's shed... that is a class set up!

What all is hanging? I see coons, some yotes and a beaver round in the other picture... are all the hides off of coyotes on the left in the shed pic?


----------



## sinnemon

I have more i can post! Let me see if i can get some better ones!


----------



## sinnemon




----------



## sinnemon




----------



## WestGaJohn

sinnemon said:


> So you know my dad!.....



WOW! your dad is Waylon Jennings?


----------



## cuda67bnl

sinnemon said:


>



A falconer as well......


----------



## Jody Hawk

WestGaJohn said:


> WOW! your dad is Waylon Jennings?



I thought it was Waylon too!


----------



## Lukikus2

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing. I fished in a tournament with Junior Samples back in the late 60's, early seventies. That dude would ruin a boat with tobacco spit.


----------



## lbzdually

WestGaJohn said:


> WOW! your dad is Waylon Jennings?



Lol, I was thinking the exaxt same thing.


----------



## JonathonJEB

cool pictures


----------



## sinnemon

I may have more i was looking for the pelt prices from the 80s they will make yall sick!


----------



## Nicodemus

sinnemon said:


> I may have more i was looking for the pelt prices from the 80s they will make yall sick!



I made some good money through 70s, up till around `82, I reckon. When fur prices fell, they fell fast.


----------



## olcowman

Nicodemus said:


> I made some good money through 70s, up till around `82, I reckon. When fur prices fell, they fell fast.



Muskrats was money in the bank in the 70s... mink were gold! Even a chewed up coon would bring 20-25... we didn't have any yotes up in the mountains back then, Nic were they on your list? What were they worth?


----------



## T.P.

Is that your mom in the falcon pics?


----------



## Luckybuck

Did he occupy a booth at the Buckarama in the early going of the outdoor event.  The name rings a bell.


----------



## Nicodemus

olcowman said:


> Muskrats was money in the bank in the 70s... mink were gold! Even a chewed up coon would bring 20-25... we didn't have any yotes up in the mountains back then, Nic were they on your list? What were they worth?




Bubba, I`m tryin` to remember when I saw my first coyote. It was in my home county, Wheeler, and it was sometime around 1980? At that time there weren`t enough to really target. From what i can remember, southern coyotes brought a pitiful price compared to the northern and western coyotes. Most of my sets were for coons, otters, some mink, and for a while, beavers. I also did mainly water sets. I did a couple of land sets for fox and bobcat, but not a lot. 

I wish fur prices would come back up, now that I have time to fool with it.


----------



## sinnemon

Yes that's my mom!


----------



## sinnemon

Yes my dad did and i was little then but would go with him!


----------



## T.P.

sinnemon said:


> Yes that's my mom!



She is a very attractive lady! I see where you get your looks from.


----------



## dawg2

Nicodemus said:


> Bubba, I`m tryin` to remember when I saw my first coyote. It was in my home county, Wheeler, and it was sometime around 1980? At that time there weren`t enough to really target. From what i can remember, southern coyotes brought a pitiful price compared to the northern and western coyotes. Most of my sets were for coons, otters, some mink, and for a while, beavers. I also did mainly water sets. I did a couple of land sets for fox and bobcat, but not a lot.
> 
> I wish fur prices would come back up, now that I have time to fool with it.


I saw my first yote in the late 80's.  His skull is on my bookshelf today.


----------



## bowboy1989

The yotes started showing up n Emanuel County in the early to mid 80s like Nic said...I have some fur tickets some where around here also, I sure wish that I could find those old ticket, some was from Chris Plott from Griffin and JJ Powell from Wrightsville...


----------



## T.P.

Lukikus2 said:


> Well the question was how much them pelts was worth back then. Not if'n that be her momma.



Sorry, my A.D.D. kicked in again..


----------



## Throwback

T.P. said:


> She is a very attractive lady! I see where you get your looks from.



cheese eater... No No:

T


----------



## T.P.

Throwback said:


> cheese eater... No No:
> 
> T



Cheese is good for you.


----------



## sinnemon

What is a cheese eater?????


----------



## olcowman

sinnemon said:


> What is a cheese eater?????



lot like an egg sucker...


----------



## sinnemon

I give up i dont know what that is either!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Never got into trapping,but enjoyed the pics sinnemon


----------



## tommy jacobs

Thanks for posting all, those are some great pictures and iam sure some fond memories !


----------



## gtrman

I just stumbled across this post.  It made me remember hating for it to snow and school let out...that meant I had many, many, MANY coons to take off stretchers.  Every minute I wasn't in school, I was doing that or putting foxes, rats, cats, or something on stretchers...or unloading a big truck FULL of fur...
I miss it a little bit, but at least nowadays my kids don't miss me from November til April.  lol  I know my Dad misses the fur business though.  The alligator business now keeps us all plenty busy though.


----------



## cliff&pam

Love them old trappn pics,brings back some great memorys,I need to dig thru mine! thanx for postem!


----------



## JohnK

No coyotes in those pics because there weren't any to speak of. I had some beagles and the rumor then was that the fox hunters were bringing in coyotes to run.  I never heard of coyotes other than that, never ran one and never knew anybody who did. That would pretty well cover from McDonough to Unadilla.

Thanks for posting the photos, very nice


----------



## Theodore981

If I had the money to gamble, I'd bet the so-called "Waylon" is a young Okefenokee Joe.

Any takers?

BTW, most certainly ain't the real (formerly) Waylon.


----------



## sinnemon

One if my dads old friends was mark Patterson does anyone know where he is?


----------



## The mtn man

I'm glad I stumbled across this thread, brings back a lot of memories, I wish the fur trade would come back to the south, I'm probably not much older than sinimon, I made  alot of money in the 80s trapping around home, bought a lot of school clothes, I always had money in my pocket, when the well to do kids didn't, I also remember, you never saw a dead animal on the highway, if you ran over it, you picked it up and skinned it.I usually got $45 for red fox, $35 for grey fox, $20 for coon, $5 for possum, I didn't skin skunks, my momma wouldn't let me, LOL.We didn't have any beavers within walking distance of my house, where I grew up.Awesome pictures, Sinemon.


----------



## chehawknapper

Great pics that bring back lots of memories. Sold my first furs about '67/'68. Mostly muskrats, coon and possum and an occasional mink. Sold them to Plott Hide and Fur when he was on N. Peachtree St. before he moved to Griffin. My oldest brother had to drive me there because I was only 12. Late '70s/early 80's I remember selling reds for $75, grays for around $50 and getting 30-35 for coons. Sure was hard to concentrate on a regular job back then.


----------



## sinnemon

My dad lived for it! Defiantly a memory of my child hood!!


----------



## Scrapy

lbzdually said:


> Lol, I was thinking the exaxt same thing.


 I was so wrong. I was thinking Dickey Betts.


----------



## NCHillbilly

A lot of memories. I was a teenager in the 80s, and lived for trapping, hunting, and fishing. I ran a muskrat/mink line down the river and up all the branches with a few dry loops for foxes and bobcats. There were not many yotes here then, no beaver, and no otter right around where I lived. Plenty of all of the above now. At a time whn most folks were working for $3-$4 an hour, I was making some good money trapping. I was catching loads of  huge XXL muskrats from the silage corn fields along the river that brought $10-$12 apiece. Mink, $45-$50 big male, $30-$35 females. Foxes $45-$50, coons $25 for good ones, bobcats $75-$100 or more with good spots. Even possums were $7-$8 apiece. As somebody else said, you didn't see roadkill lying on the emergency lane then. I remember going on a deer hunting trip to eastern NC with a friend. We picked up enough fur off the side of I-40 going down to pay for our whole trip and came back with $100 extra apiece. Didn't even have to skin it, I knew a guy down there who would buy whole critters. 

I had coon dogs then and caught a lot of coons hunting, too. Always had a shed hanging full of fur by the end of the season, I miss it.


----------



## br5

Cool pics . Are you Lisa ? 
 I remember in the mid 80's grey fox was bringing $60  for the good ones and reds was up to $70 . It didn't last but a few years and dropped of fast . I think all my trapping pics are in the basement stored ,maybe I can find a few > Time sure does go fast


----------



## sinnemon

No, im not Lisa


----------



## pop pop jones

You must be Julie


----------



## pop pop jones

I can't believe you guys let this slide for 2 months.


----------



## sinnemon

No not Julie


----------



## NE GA Pappy

sinnemon said:


> No, im not Lisa



ain't that a song????


----------



## NE GA Pappy

NE GA Pappy said:


> ain't that a song????



yep.  I thought so


----------

